# 11 Bunnies Need a Home in Ontario



## Millies Misfits (Jun 9, 2011)

We're going to pick up 10 baby bunnies and 1 mom, bred for meat, on the weekend. The breeder, or whatever you want to call him, wanted to drown them all because "they're worthless". These babies are the "runts" left-over from two litters, which no meat man was willing to pay for. Well, anyways, for a pretty penny I was able to convince him to give them to me. 

They're red, white, spotted and harlequin Flemish Giant x New Zealand babies. 
First litter was born in March, the others in May. 

Let me know if any of you in Ontario are interested.
Small adoption fee and contract applies.

Pictures will be posted ASAP.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so sad right now to hear that he was gong to drown them. Makes me think how many bunnies he has already drown. Eeeee Ok I wont hink about it lalalalalalala

I am sooo glad you picked them up, You are an angel!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 9, 2011)

ray: for you. :nonono:for him.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 9, 2011)

Wish I was closer, I would have at least fostered for you .

Hope they find good homes! I know people always ask me where to get Flemish in Ontario. Maybe post an ad on Kijiji as well, if you haven't already.

Pictures!


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you all!

I will post on Kijiji, once I get pictures.


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 9, 2011)

*plasticbunny wrote: *


> Wish I was closer, I would have at least fostered for you .
> 
> Hope they find good homes! I know people always ask me where to get Flemish in Ontario. Maybe post an ad on Kijiji as well, if you haven't already.
> 
> Pictures!


There are lots of 'breeders' in Halton Hills, Guelph and Georgetown... LOTS!
It seems like no one spays & neuters their rabbits around here. :X

One of our volunteers, who is a retired vet-tech, has offered to give the dam a home! 
I also had a family, with twin 10 year olds, inquire about adopting two babies from the May litter. I have sent them the adoption application and will be meeting them on Sunday. If all goes well, we have agreed that the family will visit the babies every other day until they're ready to go home. 


```
There is always something good, that comes out of a bad situation
```
 :innocent


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to confirm that the rabbits from the first litter are purebred New Zealands, I apologize.


----------



## farmerchick (Jun 10, 2011)

is there pictures you can post? we are seriously considering getting one from you! glad you rescued them!


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 10, 2011)

*farmerchick wrote: *


> is there pictures you can post? we are seriously considering getting one from you! glad you rescued them!


Not yet! I going to pick them up either tomorrow or Sunday. I will be posting pictures ASAP on the forum and my website, when I pick them up.


----------



## Millies Misfits (Jun 11, 2011)

The babies are here! Only 1 bunny left to be claimed, if anyone is interested send me a PM.


----------

